

Ask HN: Any systems out there that keep you update to on what's in your fridge? - timjahn

My family often forgets about recent leftovers in our fridge, or simply new food that is buried in a drawer in back of the fridge.&#60;p&#62;High level, I'm imagining a system of some sort that automatically "scans" items as they're put into your fridge and as they're removed.  The system (accessible via mobile and web) keeps an always up-to-date inventory of what's in your fridge.&#60;p&#62;It reminds you (via physical display, email, SMS, whatever) of soon to expire items and items that haven't been touched in a while.  It causes you to stop wasting food and save money on groceries.&#60;p&#62;Anybody know of anything like this out there?
======
kappaknight
Honestly, just try opening the fridge door every once in awhile. The rest of
us dig into it multiple times a day and an app would be completely pointless.

------
cmaxwell
Not aware of anything like that. My guess is that it isn't feasible or that
there are significant concerns about adoption.

How would you scan? Bar code? Seems like a pain in the ass. Putting RFID on
everything in your fridge doesn't seem feasible either.

Any solution like this has to be easy to use and cost effective for it to have
adoption.

